# Supporting local business?



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

It's nice to be able to support local (PEI) business… BUT… last year I paid my usual insurance company $250 for a three-day liability policy for a trade show (after quoting me $200!). 
This year, I went with an Ontario company. For the same policy, I paid $108. What would you do?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Move to Ontario?
Seriously, for that much of a difference there's no question where to buy.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

As long as you are comparing APPLES with APPLES and ORANGES with ORANGES.Go with the lower one. Just make sure you are covered, some FINE places in Ontario offer cheaper, then you need to add extra's because, OH you want "ALL THAT".Been living here for 4 years now, seeing a lot of scams.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

The most annoying part was I agreed to pay the local company last year the $200 premium. After the show was over, I got a statement with a $50 "policy fee" tacked on. I argued with my insurance company saying they never mentioned that before I accepted the policy. Too bad, was basically what they said.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Both policies were for a three-day trade show- and my booth was set up exactly the same both times.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Depending on my relationship with the company, I'll pay 10-20% more to support local. At some point, you have to say "enough is enough".


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

There really isn't a question here, IMHO. That much difference in price makes it a no-brainer.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey, I walked into my local Woodcraft, and saw a beautiful piece of African Mahogany that was a bit overpriced. They know me pretty well, and with a 10% discount, I bought it, thinking how pretty a couple guitars will look with this wood.
The next day I was at a hardwood company here in Tennessee that I thought only sold domestics, and there before me was a skid of beautiful African Mahogany for half the price I paid Woodcraft, as well as most of the other exotics I use in my guitars, for about 50 to 60% less. 
Goodbye Woodcraft, hello domestic hardwood guy with some exotics…

In this economy, if you can AFFORD to support your locals, do it. Otherwise, let them figure out how to compete with the rest of the world, like you have to do!


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I am in the insurance business and I will give you my thoughts on your situation. Many insurance agents/agencies do not like writing those short few day liability policies. There is usually a lot of paper work involved and its such a small premium that the commission paid to the agent is not much.

My opinion/thought is that your local insurance agent did the policy for you and then charged the 50 dollar service fee for their troubles. The agent probably got a very small amount of commission for the policy so to make up for it they added the service fee. Thats just a hunch though.

There are what you would call Special Lines companies out there that specialize in these types of policies. These companies will usually be cheaper then the local place because these places focus only on a certain type of policy. With the special lines companies there usually is no agent as the middle man so thats why they can offer the product for cheaper.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

There may be some truth in what you say. Another local firm, that I didn't bother to mention in my original post quoted me $188, but not until after I paid the $250.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Lloyd, I have had a similar situation happen to me. I talked with my local and current sales agent and asked them why theirs was so much more. I had brought a copy of the other policy with me for him to see. He suggested I go with the other company as he could not come close to their price. I also let him know that I was going to give him a chance at the business but it has to be in the ballpark.

By the way, I still do some business with him still. I appreciated his honesty.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Good point puzzleman. I still have my home and auto with my original company.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Buying local can be a VERY complicated philosophy, and very expensive.

Just like "being green."

Everybody has to find their own line in the sand, IMHO, and … stay with it about as well as they can.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

My philosophy is to support local business to the best of my ability and pocketbook. If there's a large price disparity I ask them about it without sounding like I'm haggling. Most places appreciate knowing their competition. If I'm going to go elsewhere because of price, I'll let the local guy know, but I also go back and give those same businesses OTHER business. I'm also one of those who will pay a bit more to support a local business. If the price disparity is too great though, I go elsewhere with no hard feelings either way.

NBeener, you're right. It's complicated. It's only expensive if you adhere to it blindly and rigidly.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Nobody's gonna watch your back. That's a fact of life, so you'll have to get brutal. It is YOUR MONEY. Get nasty if ya have to. I've been taken in too many times by "friends and family, long time customer" crap. Do I sound cynical? Oh well…....
Bought a car lately? All the add-on "doc" fees? Tell 'em to bite it.
Now I feel better.
Bill


----------



## KMTSilvitech (Feb 10, 2011)

Bill,
Oh yeah, doc fees, what a money grab that is. I left a $30,000 pickup on the lot and went and bought out of town over a $475.00 doc fee. $475.00 !!!! Doc fee?


----------

